

How To Pull Off A Killer Demo Day Presentation - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/48317/13-Ways-To-Pull-Of-A-Killer-Demo-Day-Presentation.aspx

======
BrainScraps
If you don't have a designer on your team, use this as a guide.

STEAL THIS PRESENTATION! <http://slidesha.re/eFyqgS>

After seeing a few amazing decks from design-focused companies, I made a
resolve to never make an ugly boring slideshow again.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I'll turn this into an AMA about demo day / presentations. @dharmesh needs to
work on the comments at Onstartups or add Disqus finally :).

------
zacharyz
Good advice and presentation Jason. I can't wait to see it in action.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thanks Zach!

------
ogiraldog
Jason, thanks for sharing.

